# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فرمول عکس تبدیل فوریه سینوسی و کسینوسی

## esy2esy

دوستان فرمول های( تبدیل فوریه،عکس تبدیل فوریه،تبدیل فوریه کسینوسی و تبدیل فوریه سینوسی) رو دارم
دوتا فرمول (عکس تبدیل فوریه سینوسی و عکس تبدیل فوریه کسینوسی). رو می خوام

ممنون میشم کمکم بکنید

----------


## shadegan

فرمولش رو الان دقیق یادم نیست ولی تا حدودی میتونی شکلش رو با این روش بدست بیاری جای jwx تبدیل فوریه s حوزه لاپلاس بزاری
و با عکس تبدیل لاپلاس که قواعدش توی نت و کتاب ها است به تابع اصلیت بررسی ولی این شکل در اصل فاصله صفر تا بی نهایته

----------


## esy2esy

> فرمولش رو الان دقیق یادم نیست ولی تا حدودی میتونی شکلش رو با این روش بدست بیاری جای jwx تبدیل فوریه s حوزه لاپلاس بزاری
> و با عکس تبدیل لاپلاس که قواعدش توی نت و کتاب ها است به تابع اصلیت بررسی ولی این شکل در اصل فاصله صفر تا بی نهایته


میتونیدفرمولشوبنویسید؟لطف  ا

----------

